# Tree identification



## BJD85 (Sep 13, 2019)

Can any one help me identify this tree? New to milling and just want to cut em all up! But definetly want it to be worth wile. I'm a rookie so I havent got a clue on tree species. Tried the tree identifier app and its way off. Thanks in advance


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 14, 2019)

It looks like one of those wooden trees to me.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> It looks like one of those wooden trees to me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


[emoji23] I think you nailed it man.


----------



## Leeroy (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks like a Pin a Oak to me.But I'm going to blame it on small screen and poor eyes if that's way off.


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 14, 2019)

BJD85 said:


> [emoji23] I think you nailed it man.


If you could get a close up of the leaves, it might help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> If you could get a close up of the leaves, it might help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hows this


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

BJD85 said:


> Hows this


Better one


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

BJD85 said:


> Better one


Better one


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 14, 2019)

A type of oak.


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 14, 2019)

If it has acorns, it is some species of oak. I'm just not sure which one.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 14, 2019)

Gum tree?


----------



## Del_ (Sep 14, 2019)

Might be Laurel or Darlington Oak.


----------



## scottw (Sep 14, 2019)

Might be a water oak


----------



## RajElectric (Sep 14, 2019)

Cut it up and tell us how it smells.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 14, 2019)

I go to the local library and take out what books they have. Since we can see acorns look in that section. clearly those are not leaves shaped like the more common oak varieties. I believe white oaks have acorns every year and red ones every other year. I have read for lumber purposes an oak species falls into one class or the other. Since it is stated in post 1 want it to be worth while, that tree is curved and has more limbs on one side than the other. Pretty sure that is not a good candidate for getting straight boards out of especially for a beginner.


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

I was worried about that. But wouldent a sticker stack with tight ratchet straps keep it straight? I guess at the least I'll get some good pratice. I just ruined some pi,e becausebof stacked it in my garage. It got moldy real quick. (Lesson learned) I scrubbed the heck out of it with borax but the stain still remains. And I have some beautifull red oak in my garage that is still ok. Not shire what kind of oak and definetly not the same as the tree in the pic. I'll be moving it outside tomarrow to slow the dry process and insure it as well does not get mold.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 14, 2019)

The guys on here seem mostly chainsaw milling and stacking with the bark on. I do band saw milling and stack with all of the bark trimmed off. I sticker my stacks but do not generally band or chain or weight the stacks. When I un stack the pile often the boards have quite a crown, in the same plane as the stickers. I generally attribute this to the stresses in the tree as one side is in more compression and the other could be basically in tension. It moves on milling but like I say a year later un stacking often it seems quite a bit of wasted effort.

As for the mold, Maple will really mold in just a few days in the warmer months if not sticker stacked. The oak will develop micro cracks if not got out of the sun pretty soon but mold does not seem to be an issue for me. Have got some mold on pine but not sure exactly why, I know doug fir and hem fir lumber can come to a building site totally wet.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 14, 2019)

It's always better to cut the lumber down in late fall/winter, when dormant and sap is out of wood. Then get it milled ASAP. Low humidity in winter, but it will also dry slowly.

And then it's cold. Can always work harder or put on more clothes. Milling in warm weather is no fun.

Old boss at a mill said "If you're cold, You are not working hard enough!"


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 14, 2019)

Franny K said:


> The guys on here seem mostly chainsaw milling and stacking with the bark on. I do band saw milling and stack with all of the bark trimmed off. I sticker my stacks but do not generally band or chain or weight the stacks. When I un stack the pile often the boards have quite a crown, in the same plane as the stickers. I generally attribute this to the stresses in the tree as one side is in more compression and the other could be basically in tension. It moves on milling but like I say a year later un stacking often it seems quite a bit of wasted effort.
> 
> As for the mold, Maple will really mold in just a few days in the warmer months if not sticker stacked. The oak will develop micro cracks if not got out of the sun pretty soon but mold does not seem to be an issue for me. Have got some mold on pine but not sure exactly why, I know doug fir and hem fir lumber can come to a building site totally wet.


My pine got the mold but not the oak. Would you recomend keeping the oak in garage? Of I put it outside in going to put a tent over it. A workers tent or beach tent the kind with no sides just a top. I have no plywood or anything like that


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 15, 2019)

Franny K said:


> I go to the local library and take out what books they have. Since we can see acorns look in that section. clearly those are not leaves shaped like the more common oak varieties. I believe white oaks have acorns every year and red ones every other year. I have read for lumber purposes an oak species falls into one class or the other. Since it is stated in post 1 want it to be worth while, that tree is curved and has more limbs on one side than the other. Pretty sure that is not a good candidate for getting straight boards out of especially for a beginner.


Library?
Just Google your local Oak species and match 'er up.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 15, 2019)

BJD85 said:


> Can any one help me identify this tree? New to milling and just want to cut em all up! But definetly want it to be worth wile. I'm a rookie so I havent got a clue on tree species. Tried the tree identifier app and its way off. Thanks in advance


Looks like a Water Oak to me.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_nigra


----------



## Franny K (Sep 15, 2019)

BJD85 said:


> My pine got the mold but not the oak. Would you recomend keeping the oak in garage? Of I put it outside in going to put a tent over it. A workers tent or beach tent the kind with no sides just a top. I have no plywood or anything like that


If you have sufficient space in the garage I would try leaving it there. Probably would want some sort of humidity gauge and a dehumidifier. It does create quite a distinctive smell doesn't it? A hay barn would be a better match.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 15, 2019)

Marine5068 said:


> Library?
> Just Google your local Oak species and match 'er up.


That could work. I know one guy who says "hey google" and then a question into his smart phone. Hey google what are my local oak species.


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 15, 2019)

Marine5068 said:


> Looks like a Water Oak to me.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_nigra


I think thats it ive matched it up almost identical. Now the question is to mill it up! Im seeing so.e mixed reviews about working with it online. At least its a red oak. I love the color


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 15, 2019)

Franny K said:


> That could work. I know one guy who says "hey google" and then a question into his smart phone. Hey google what are my local oak species.


I try that sometimes but often its too broad of a result. Depending on the subject. Or the pics that come up are hard to compare with.


----------



## BJD85 (Sep 15, 2019)

Franny K said:


> If you have sufficient space in the garage I would try leaving it there. Probably would want some sort of humidity gauge and a dehumidifier. It does create quite a distinctive smell doesn't it? A hay barn would be a better match.


I actually dont hate the smell. Just smells like fresh wood to me and that's a good smell. I dont have the funds to purchase a dehumidifier or something to read it. I told myself im not spending anymore money on this! I sold 4 slabs right when I milled it so I actually am just under breaking even on investment $ for the mill gas and other tools needed 4X4 ECT..... Speaking of wich what do you guys sell a fresh slab for? Not dried or finished. Aroumd the size of 6' X 22" X 2" just curious if im in the ballpark at where I let them go. Anyway im just really worried about mold considering it just happening. And its showing slight cracking too so I think going outside will slow down drying process too


----------



## Ripturner (Sep 22, 2019)

W


BJD85 said:


> Better one


Willow oak.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 10, 2019)

I stack a lot of my live edge Oak boards with bark on. I have one stack that is going on 4 years old and the bark is still holding tight. It's stacked under an overhang on my shed, with cheap plastic tarp on top. I have 5 more logs that came from the same job sitting out in the weather and all of the bark has come off. I have people that want bark on for mantle pieces.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 11, 2019)

What do you call these trees in English, I have a hard time with google translate - just like a woman; this day it's this and the other day it was something else.

Softwood, grows fast and exceptionally straight with exceptionally straight and lightweight fibers, normally up to perhaps 20" in diameter, main material in the wood department for construction in my country.


----------



## ML12 (Nov 13, 2019)

Probably some variety of spruce? Would have to see the needles and a close up of the bark to know for sure.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 13, 2019)

ML12 said:


> Probably some variety of spruce? Would have to see the needles and a close up of the bark to know for sure.



Ok, thanks. Google translate comes up with that too now, earlier it came up with fir wood.


----------



## ML12 (Nov 14, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Ok, thanks. Google translate comes up with that too now, earlier it came up with fir wood.



Are the needles flat or are they square (4 sided) if they are flat its a variety of fir. If they are square sided and the bark is scaley its a spruce (typically, at least for the varieties that grow here)


----------



## buttercup (Nov 14, 2019)

ML12 said:


> Are the needles flat or are they square (4 sided) if they are flat its a variety of fir. If they are square sided and the bark is scaley its a spruce (typically, at least for the varieties that grow here)



Now we are talking!
Thanks again , I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 15, 2019)

Here is a small sample of the same tree.


----------



## kimosawboy (Nov 15, 2019)

Fir of some sort. If they are hard(prickley) to grab, then you have spruce, but they look more like a fir.


----------



## ML12 (Nov 15, 2019)

They do look more fir like, do you have a photo of the cones?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 15, 2019)

I did some searching on the English names and found on Wikipedia their Latin names. 

So the wood on my pictures is called Picea on Latin, that is Spruce in English. 
Fir is called Abies on Latin, this tree is very similar but have as I recall larger needles with a brighter green color. 
The names on these two variations in my language is basically the same but Fir/Abies have an additional name to it. 

Thanks for your effort, now I know the difference of Fir and Spruce. 

I was told by my neighbor which have been a carpenter (now retired) that the wood they use in construction generally comes from areas where there is longer/colder winters, the reason is that in this case the trees stop growing in the winter making the wood denser/stronger. 
The wood on my pictures are really light and would not be used in commercial construction, too warm and short winters makes the tree grow all year making the wood really light and less dense. 
However I have got permission from the land owner to do whatever I want with all wood that is storm felled and it's a lot of it, there goes a couple of trees every autumn/winter storms too so I am just grateful.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 18, 2019)

buttercup said:


> What do you call these trees in English, I have a hard time with google translate - just like a woman; this day it's this and the other day it was something else.
> 
> Softwood, grows fast and exceptionally straight with exceptionally straight and lightweight fibers, normally up to perhaps 20" in diameter, main material in the wood department for construction in my country.
> 
> View attachment 772117


Could be Spruce, could be Fir
Spruce have short needles
Pine have long needles
Can't tell without the needles and the cones


----------



## ML12 (Nov 18, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I did some searching on the English names and found on Wikipedia their Latin names.
> 
> So the wood on my pictures is called Picea on Latin, that is Spruce in English.
> Fir is called Abies on Latin, this tree is very similar but have as I recall larger needles with a brighter green color.
> ...



The wood used in conventional framing here (for houses) can be spruce, pine or fir. Your carpenter friend is correct that tighter growth rings (slower growing) will yield stronger wood, but around here all our lumber is second growth and most has larger rings.

Spruce makes really good plywood, its got good strength for its weight and its flexible.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 18, 2019)

That's a water oak, it's in the red oak family. Makes great lumber, firewood, cooking wood. Dry's fast and splits very if strait grained. It's a closed cell wood so it doesn't soak up water as fast as other oaks. It was one of the preferred oaks for ship building. They grow fast and shed limbs on a regular basis. Acorns are small and leaves are bell shaped. I have a bunch of them in my yard. I also moved thousands of them with a Big John tree machine.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 19, 2019)

Marine5068 said:


> Could be Spruce, could be Fir
> Spruce have short needles
> Pine have long needles
> Can't tell without the needles and the cones



It's very difficult too see from pictures, I realized that when searching for it.
However I know this is spruce, because I now know the English name for it. It's a lot easier to see the difference in real life, I also know Fir quite well - now that I know the English name for it.
Spruce is very common in my country, it was planted big scale way back before the oil age. Fir is usually planted as Christmas trees for those who prefer that, and it's much more rarely growing wild here.
I prefer not to drag in whole trees in to my living room at all, but too me a Christmas tree is spruce...
Pine is lovely, I love pine, pine woods are beautiful - spruce woods are not, but pine is a little harder and stronger and it don't grow this straight.
In my post with 3 pictures attached there is a big tree just to the right of the baby spruce in the first picture, that's an old Pine.
I actually planted 7 baby pine trees (groups of 3 to make sure one grows up) along the perimeter of my property this year, I might not live to see them fully grown but it was fun doing it. 
I also planted a hedge with 20 baby beech wood trees that I found in the wild.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 20, 2019)

I agree, pine can make beautiful flooring, and furniture. I like fir also. Again, I must agree, Spruce just does not make a nice finished lumber. In our lumber yards they stamp the 2X4's for a general identification. If it's stamped "SPF", it means it's Spruce, Pine, or Fir. That's what they have at most home owner stores. At professional Lumber Yards, most framing lumber will be stamped with "YP", for Yellow Pine. I've been told it's the best of the framing lumber. But, I guess Best is a relative term. I think they mean best for the money. I've seen houses that were 150-200 years old built with all White Oak and it's as strong today as the day it was milled. It would just be prohibitively expensive to build with White Oak now. Here's a pic of a White Pine table I made for my cabin in the mountains of West Virginia. The hinges are inlaid into the table top, and it folds up against the wall. My buddy puts his cot under it at night to sleep on. The second pic is a work bench I built out of Fir for my Wife's flower shed.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 20, 2019)

rarefish383 said:


> I agree, pine can make beautiful flooring, and furniture. I like fir also. Again, I must agree, Spruce just does not make a nice finished lumber. In our lumber yards they stamp the 2X4's for a general identification. If it's stamped "SPF", it means it's Spruce, Pine, or Fir. That's what they have at most home owner stores. At professional Lumber Yards, most framing lumber will be stamped with "YP", for Yellow Pine. I've been told it's the best of the framing lumber. But, I guess Best is a relative term. I think they mean best for the money. I've seen houses that were 150-200 years old built with all White Oak and it's as strong today as the day it was milled. It would just be prohibitively expensive to build with White Oak now. Here's a pic of a White Pine table I made for my cabin in the mountains of West Virginia. The hinges are inlaid into the table top, and it folds up against the wall. My buddy puts his cot under it at night to sleep on. The second pic is a work bench I built out of Fir for my Wife's flower shed.



Well what I meant about spruce woods not being pretty is the woods as in lots of trees growing tight together suffocating any other vegetation. Only the top is green and the 2/3 low part looks like a ghost town with pointy ditched branches.



I think your Fir workbench looks pretty though, keeping the edges natural makes all the difference. It gets dented easily compared to hardwood of course but as a workbench that's how it should be.
The Pine table looks like luxury, nice work!

I got a small log sample from my neighbor that they dug up from a swamp pit on he's property, it was oak and the way it was cut in the end suggested it was cut down before they had metal tools.
He said 6000 years old but I take that with a grain of salt, it's very very old anyway - long before the vikings an all that.
It would be fun if I could make something out of it, a knife handle or something perhaps. I would probably need to fill it with clear epoxy or something I guess.


----------

